# Gun captain



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am having a discussion with some friends. What is the function of the gun captain in your club?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

My club functions quite informally, with each of the workers, who are very limited in number, basically doing the same job that they have done for years. As for the gun captain, he is responsible for all aspects related to the flyer gunners, from locating them, to advising them when and where they must be on the grounds, to shuffling through the gallery when one or more of the flyer gunners doesn't show up or leaves without completing their job, etc. Notably, the flyer gunners are often drawn form that limited group of workers mentioned in the first sentence.
The gun captain has nothing to do with the dead-bird bird boys or bird transportation.
Despite fairly limited duties, those duties are critical to the functioning of the field trial.
But ... the pay is good!:wink2:
FTGoldens


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you! Our gun captain is "retiring", the possible replacement wanted to know. 

Yes, the pay is good, isn't it?:grin2:


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Our Gun Captain is in charge of finding the live gunners for the event, instructing them on procedures for Hunt Tests and/or Field Trials, shows the gunners the AKC Gun Safety Video, and supervises the event while underway.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Although I have seen the video I know that those who were given the video never looked at it.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

We have a portable TV/VCR on the grounds so the gunners can view it together as a group before entering the field. Now that there is a new version out that is available on you tube we will be able to get rid of the old TV/VCR.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Our gun captain works both our field trials and hunt tests. He makes sure that gunners are lined up and know when to be there. He does make sure there are shells at each site. He almost always shoots for the events also. Basically we're small, so everyone brings their shotguns to all events and if we are short handed, anyone can jump in. That happens a lot. But retriever events are very easy to shoot for compared to spaniel events.


----------

